# For Our newer members...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are really neat!! I am lacking in the creativity department...


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow...you did a great job!! I would love to add Rufus to the bunch. Thanks so much for doing this..you're so talented!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Rufus is adorable! I'll get started in the morning. Thanks for enjoying the Scrapblog. When done, you can make the page your siggy if you like.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

rufus! omg what a lovely little dog.

peek a boo i see you!

i see you were all correct when you said i'd need plenty of storage for pics.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's at it again! Have fun Paula. You do a great job.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Paula I have not thought about the scraplog for a while and it just put a big smile on my face re-visiting it. Your great!!
Al


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Paula, 

That is a BEAUTIFUL scrap book! It was/is a great idea!! Would you mind adding Cadence, to your list?  I would love that! Let me know if its possible.... I will include some photos just in case!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to the members. I will definetly add some pics as soon as I have a minute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes Kimm, I'm a Scrapblog Monster. I've been over there lately. There are 2 challenges taking place...'20 Random Things About You' and '2009 In 365' I've been scanning old photos for my parents and everything just fell into place. This Thread allows me to be 2 places at once


& guys, I'll make pages for everyone that wants them...


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, Paula!! This is a very kind of you...and very unique to a doggie forum! Just one of many reasons why I love this place!!!  Thank you!

I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Scrapblog is acting up today. Hopefully I can get started on these tomorrow. Sorry. I'm looking forward to getting these made...hope you'll like them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Rufus's first page. The site was not running properly and this was all I could get done. Hope you like it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know I'm not "new" but would you mind making me a couple too when u get a chance?  I'd have to go thru and find some good pics to use.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely. You weren't here when I started making these anyway. I'd love to. Scrapblog is acting up, so I don't know how long it'll take.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*For our newer members*

Paula, you've got talent! If you're having fun doing this, I'd love to add Finn and angel Cody (my heart dog for whom tears are still shed daily 3 1/2 years later). The first three pics are Cody, the next three Finn.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

luvmydog2 said:


> Hello Paula,
> 
> That is a BEAUTIFUL scrap book! It was/is a great idea!! Would you mind adding Cadence, to your list?  I would love that! Let me know if its possible.... I will include some photos just in case!!


Here's Cadence's Scrapblog. If it's too girlie for you, I'll change it. Just let me know.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Paula, you've got talent! If you're having fun doing this, I'd love to add Finn and angel Cody (my heart dog for whom tears are still shed daily 3 1/2 years later). The first three pics are Cody, the next three Finn.


Absolutely I will make these for you. May take some time, the site's acting up again! I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Paula.... ITS BEAUTIFUL!! :--big_grin: I LOVE IT!! You picked her out PERFECTLY!! In my world....there is no such thing as to girlie...or to pink!! LOL I have all boys.... so this is exactly what I wanted... TOTALLY GIRL!!! Thank you so much for taking the time out to do this for me!
Now....I have to figure out how to put it as my sig. I will figure it out, I am sure! Thanks so much!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You do awesome work Paula! What talen you have...do you think you can sqeeze Misty in sometime? : ) Thank you! Im sorry these are so big..I hope you can use them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I'd love to put Misty in the Scrapblog too. The DH hurt his back last night and I'm his chauffer today. I'll get to work on these as soon as I can. I love the puppy pic with flowers...perfect for the upcoming Spring...I'll work her adult pics around the puppy pic. The sizes are fine.




amy22 said:


> You do awesome work Paula! What talent you have...do you think you can squeeze Misty in sometime? : ) Thank you! Im sorry these are so big..I hope you can use them.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I have a scrapblog, but I'm really not very good at it. I haven't quite figured out how to use all of the "stickers" and backgrounds and all that good stuff...
Usually I just make 1 page and copy it to put on here or something


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kristan, the more you play with it the better you'll become. The tools make things so much easier too. You just need to get used to them. I'll help you if you'd like me to.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hey Paula, if possible it sure would be wonderful if you could put Mandy in the scrapblog! Here are a couple of photos:

Thank you!!! ~tom


----------



## ilovemyzoe (Feb 17, 2009)

*wow!*

Oh my gosh...that is so kewl you do that! and so nice of you!!  I have never heard of this before! I will be sure to post some pictures hopefully this weekend after I get a few more!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks so much Paula! there is no rush! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should all start playing with Scrap Blog. You will love it. I introduced Paula to it and she never looked back!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Paula,I know I am not a new member but would love it if you could please add my Meg. You could use any pic from my albums but this one is so dear to me.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=73&pictureid=3340


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What is scrap blog??


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Paula, I went and looked at your work and it's just wonderful. I'd love for you to do something for Tilly, I just have to find a few pictures. I really don't have too many recent ones as my camera is broken, but I'll look tonight and post something soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

amy22 said:


> What is scrap blog??


A fun way to make one or a whole album of your dogs photos! Oh, human family photos too of course. If you click on Tucker's photo in my sig, you will find your way there. I haven't made my recent SB's public because I add Blingee to them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> You should all start playing with Scrap Blog. You will love it. I introduced Paula to it and she never looked back!



Embarrassingly True I've found a reason to Srapblog just about anything. You should see what I did for my Brother's 40th Birthday! He gets to see it at his party on the 28th! Can't wait to show him. I made a Walk Down Memory Lane slide show. It was a lot of fun to do too.

You can do anything with Scrapblog. You should give it a try.

I will get to everyone, just leave your pics in this Thread.

One of the first Scrapblog's I made was a tribute to my Sam. It's in the link below my signature.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is Lola so peaceful....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Paula, love it.
I think you need a picture of the Ohio crew...LOL
Soonest DH let's me on the other computer I'll post one.
It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Claudia, would you like a page with your Bridge Pups too?  There's a section in the Scrapblog dedicated to our Heart Dogs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Paula, you've got talent! If you're having fun doing this, I'd love to add Finn and angel Cody (my heart dog for whom tears are still shed daily 3 1/2 years later). The first three pics are Cody, the next three Finn.


Here's the first page. Still slow going over there. I hope you like this. I'm still working on the others.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

The section for the Bridge Dogs is beautiful. Well, it's all beautiful !! I was wondering when you have the time if you could add my Bailey to The Bridge section? I'd really appreciate it !


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, thank you so much! It's lovely and brings tears (but then, looking at that dog always brings tears). The quote is simply perfectly appropriate. Now, how do I attach it as my siggy???? says the technology-challenged old chick?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Claudia, would you like a page with your Bridge Pups too? There's a section in the Scrapblog dedicated to our Heart Dogs.


 
That would be so great, I'll have to get them on here when I can get on the other computer.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I went there and fooled around a bit..I made 4 pages..but not anything wonderful..pictures with backgrounds, but for the life of me I cannot get back to the scrapbook page when I go to the page to pick borders, backgrounds, and stickers....can anyone help me????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's strange. You should be able to find your SB page within the tabs where you choose to browse stickers, backgrounds, etc. I'm going from memory. I just push all the buttons and things work.

A few hints: Use the opacity tool. Also play with the editing feature. And, play with the proportions option. It can be loads of fun. When I don't like the backgrounds, I find a photo I like and enlarge it. You just have to be carefully when doing this because when you add more photos they will take the place of the background. To get around it, I just move the background for a short time and add the next photo as I need to. I did this to get the St. Patrick's Day background added the rainbow, then added some bling.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Kimm..Im not the best on the computer so that could be the reason Im having so much trouble. Im going to try to make another page later today so Ill see if I can find the tab you spoke about! Thanks for your help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

amy22 said:


> Thanks Kimm..Im not the best on the computer so that could be the reason Im having so much trouble. Im going to try to make another page later today so Ill see if I can find the tab you spoke about! Thanks for your help!


I'll log on and see exactly where it is. Sometimes SB has problems and it is not always your fault. They have a forum you can read as a guest or you can sign up, but it's not like this one. They do sometimes give good tips.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I just click back to photo??? LOL I'll play right now. Yes, you click back on the tab that says photo. 

Wagondog, I hope you don't mind that I used Harley and Deli as models.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is my try

http://www.scrapblog.com/viewer/viewer.aspx?sbId=1496972


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm, I love your Easter page! 

Claudia, I left you a comment at Scrapblog. I like the pages you've created so far. Keep playing around with stickers and backgrounds. You'll notice some square shaped backgrounds. Those backgrounds can also be used to fill a shape you create with the shapes available in the left side tool bar...say, fill in a star shape or circle shape with a different background than you are using on the page. You can coordinate them. You have reflection, opacity, editing, and cropping too. It can become VERY addictive!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Paula. It was a test to see how to get back to the main SB. I am visual and don't store most details in my head!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I need to look at what I'm thinking also. Especially as I get older. Too much up there, and it's all jumbled!

Hi Guys....I have finally gotten these new pages into the existing Scrapblog...the site seems to be working better today. I'm making these new pages in a new blog and then transferring them. If your Scrapblog has been made and posted here, it is now in with all the others. If you click on the link in the Original Post in this Thread, you'll see your pup there! 

Thanks for allowing me to do this.

Paula


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Paula,

I know I was able to import a created SB into a new one. Where did that option go? I can't find it now. I also don't like that you have to "buy" certain stickers. That stinks! LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Paula,
> 
> I know I was able to import a created SB into a new one. Where did that option go? I can't find it now. I also don't like that you have to "buy" certain stickers. That stinks! LOL


Kim, You still can import your pages from one blog to another. When you select a new page it gives you 3 options. New, From Your Blogs, or Theme. Little M also told you me you can link one blog to another by placing the link from A into a page in B. I haven't tried that yet.
I know what you mean about the new 'buy' option. There are new stickers and backgrounds that are free. I start at the last page, highest number, and work back. I've found new items that are free and very nice. 

I haven't forgotten anyone...I've saved all your pics from this thread and I'm working alphabetically so I don't miss someone, except for Rufus, I did his first...
=)


Ok Finn's Fan, Here's Finn's page:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice, Paula! 

Thank you for the reminders. I'll have to remember "new" page.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I do not see a tab that says photo, I see browse, stores, purchased..I got to my scrap blog and click edit to get back in once I click on get stickers for example I pick them, but I cant get back to my page ..I toldyou Im not too swift on the computer..oh well...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...
open your scrapblog and click edit. 
Add new stickers, photos, frames etc. to your current sb by choosing what you want to add.
click publish if you want to be able to save it as a jpeg jpg.
Choose save or publish and choose if you want everyone to see it or keep it private.

There is a tutorial that will walk you through the steps. It really helps. Now where is it??? http://www.scrapblog.com/tour/tour.aspx

You and Paula have inspired me to make a few more.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kim, That is BEAUTIFUL. The cascade of lavender, mint, and cream is lovely. I'll have to have an Ike Easter signature ready to go right after St. Paddy's Day...

I just finished Misty's...
I've resized these on my comp. but they're still coming up huge??? I think it's my Vista. It keeps changing up on me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It is beautiful! I wouldn't have made any if someone didn't have a question. LOL I think I'm going to go read by book. I really need new photos of my crew.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here Is Bailey's Scrapblog...Hope you like it....I'll try to fix the 'Y' tomorrow. It shows up before publishing ,but is missing once published?

Paula

Kim, Enjoy your book. I had real live bunnies. I have a picture of Sam with our BunniBoo sitting on his back. I'll use that in my Easter Scrapblog


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Paula, I love the one you made of Misty..thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Paula, it's beautiful and I love it !! Very much appreciated !!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, Paula! The shamrocks are very appropriate, especially given that he's wearing a shamrock necklace in one of those photos. It was a gift....I don't play dress up with male dogs


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Clairer...I've finished Lola's page. It's in the Scrapblog and in my GRF Album on my member's page. Hope you like it. They are loading huge, so I won't take more space here. I sent you a PM with her page in it.

Paula:wave:


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG... Are you scrap-blogged out yet??
I'd love to have some done of my boys.. I have pics in my gallery, or if you'd like, I'll attach some here.

Such beautiful work!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks! Not yet, I love Scrapblog. I'm having computer trouble right now though. I'm on an old clunker in the basement at the moment. When my laptop's fixed I'd love to make a page for your boys. Please do leave the pics in this thread and I'll come get them when I can. You may see my light 'on' but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm here. Just that this old computer is left on GRF so I can keep checking in. Scrapblog has been down for a few days too with server maintenance. I promise to get to yours as soon as I can. 

My offer still stands for anyone else who'd like to get their dogs in the Scrapblog too, I don't mind.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome! I'll post a bunch so you can choose!
Thanks so much!


----------

